# Buying help.



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Hello all, we are planning on heading to Europe for our 38th wedding anniversary this year and I am wondering about which camera to buy. I want something small and maybe even pocket sized as we intend to spend much time travelling so I don't want weight or bulk in a camera.

I was looking at a Nikon Coolpix S100 at Black's, they had it on for $149. Since I am new to these cameras any thoughts on the Coolpix or pocket cameras in general would be welcome.

Thanx

Rp


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

That's a decent camera at a decent price Rp. 

I have one and it does carry easily in a pocket and takes more than decent photos.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Sony's RX-100 is widely considered to be the best point-and-shoot, but it's also $650.

The Canon S100 is very close to that quality but costs about half as much.

At the sub-$200 price range, I'd say you want the Panasonic Lumix DMC-SZ7. It's got a 10x zoom, handles low light pretty well, shoots 1080p video and generally is the best you can do at that price range.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Buying a camera is a personal experience. Just type the words 'Nikon vs. Canon' into a Google search. 

Regardless of what you decide to purchase, buy it months ahead of your trip if possible. Many stores offer a return or exchange period. Take advantage of this and 'play tourist' close to home and take some photographs with the camera to get used to it. Learn the dials and buttons. 

If there is a remote available for the camera you choose, get it. Learn how to use it, and/or the self timer. You want to be in the pics too. Get a Gorillapod. Most camera stores sell them. One of the best inventions made for photographers ever. 

While away, if you see someone trying to take a picture of his or her family, offer to take it for them so they can also be in the picture, then ask them to return the favour and take one of you and your family. It gets you in a lot more of your own pictures and it feels good doing something nice for others. Just be careful and keep an eye on your camera while you are doing this. 

I worked for Blacks in the late 70’s and early 80's. it would always amaze me the number of people who buy a new camera, then try to teach themselves how to use it the night before their 'once in a lifetime' vacation. I remember one guy complaining that his new camera was so complicated, it ruined his vacation because he had no photos. Then he said "I tried to read the manual on the flight but I didn't understand it."

Take a course. Henry's and Vistek offer some pretty good courses, some of which are geared to specific camera models. Henry's has a sale on their courses right now, if you sign up for a course before March 31st, you save 20%. I'm pretty sure they have a course on Travel Photography. 

Don't scrimp on memory, or extra batteries. Check the electrical requirements for the battery charger and make sure you've got the right plug for where you are travelling to. Always always shoot at the highest setting for picture quality that your camera allows. Yes it takes more memory, but memory cards are dirt cheap in the grand scheme of things. Just ask anyone who shot 35mm film!

If you're an iPad user, get the Camera Connection kit for about $30 and take your iPad with you. Turn on iCloud for your pictures. While away, upload each day's pictures to your iPad and that will keep them safe. Even if something happens to your camera, or your iPad you'll still have your pictures. But I leave them on my memory cards too, as an extra backup until I get home. Before we had all this, I'd travel with my laptop, upload the pictures to it, burn 2 disks worth and put one in my suitcase, one on my gf's suitcase as backup.

Get as comfortable as you can with your new camera before your trip so you can be relaxed about taking pictures and enjoy the trip.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

^^^
Does happen. I remember one fellow coming back from a tour of every national park from the Grand Canyon to Glacier.

13 rolls overexposed by about 7 f-stops. Barely printable and unbelievably blurry. He kept saying over and over its a Maxxum (Minolta). It was indeed but it was also defective. One test roll before the big trip would have alerted him to the problem and saved him a lot of grief.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

BTW consider battery life. Turning the flash off, instead of using auto flash, will extend life by about 50%. You can always turn the flash on if the image needs it. Again something you want to test during the pre-trip planning.

If the camera uses AAs, you should be able to get a new set almost anywhere. If it uses Li ion best to have a spare and try to keep both of them charged.

As far as rechargeable AAs go, forget about Energizer and Duracell. After a year they are ready for the trash bin.

Rayovac makes a pre-charged NiMH AA battery that holds its charge for over six months, and lasts a far longer that the typical year I was eking out of Energizers. Uses the same charger as the others. My set is nearly 3 years old and during the winter, when I don't take a lot of pictures, I am going 3-4 months on a charge. Of course you can go through a charge in a day if you take enough pictures.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Depends on the budget. I've been happy with the Four Thirds format as it's small but allows me to buy other lenses.

There was a superb deal here that a friend bought at $449 Australian that included two lenses.

But as mentioned there are many point and shoot that are decent quality. I've generally stuck with Panasonic Lumix.

The reason I switched was compared to the cost of the travel.....missing a picture due to a auto-focus that did not work, or just not enough light...I decided to switch up after slowly increasing point shoot quality over time but not going beyond about $200.
I got many good photos but missed some as well 

There are some Four Thirds bundles around that give you the size you want and the quality and can be either point and shoot or used manually.
iMatt is very knowledgeable in the category and has helped me with my choices.

For instance you would not go far wrong with this










Panasonic Lumix DMC-GF1 w/ rare 14-45mm Vario Lens - Mississauga / Peel Region Cameras For Sale - Kijiji Mississauga / Peel Region Canada.

Better than the standard 14-42 lens.

But as mentioned do get it well ahead and some spare batteries and two cards. Careful with the third party batteries - sometime they don't stack up to the more expensive originals.

The MFT cameras will point and shoot brilliantly.... a large percentage of my shots I just let the camera do it's thing.
But at times........the manual controls have been essential and it's an enjoyable learning curve.
There is an awful lot of choice out there. Your first step is to decide if you want to be able to change lenses.

There are lots of camera's without that that can still shoot in manual and are very small and take great photos....it's all a set of trade offs including the amount you want to spend.

Same camera - not quite as good a lens - fair bit cheaper.
Panasonic Lumix DMC - GF2 Digital Micro Four Thirds Camera - Markham / York Region Cameras For Sale - Kijiji Markham / York Region Canada.

Adding the 14 mm pancake just is a treat and the camera is then tiny and takes fantastic photos. Got my 14 mm for under $200


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Thank you MacDoc and all who have advised me on my question. I did buy the Nikon S100 and got another $40 off the price so I am very happy with it. One of the nice things with Blacks, and I'm sure all good camera shops, is that I get a 1hour session on my specific camera. I haven't booked it yet as I will play with it to see what I don't know then go to the session. I also have 45 days to see if it is the camera I want. So I figured I can't loose here. So far I love the thing as I don't really have the "eye" that photographers do, so the point and shoot is fine with me and the tiny size means I will take it everywhere until I get a better picture "vision" Practice, Practice, Practice.....so thank you again you all have been most helpful.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

FWIW I own(ed) and have routinely made a living with cameras up to and including 120 Rollei TLRs and 4x5 field cameras. 

As much as I would love to see an affordable Graflock back for the old 4x5, my Kodak 10:1 zoom point and shoot easily handles most of my now non-professional needs. An Olympus WP handles those occasions which demand a more rugged camera.

Both cameras are capable of producing good to excellent 8x10 prints and at this point in my life I really have no need for something bigger, better and more expensive.

Were my primary interests wildlife or architectural photography I would obviously look for different solutions. 

I recall a visit to Zion national park, where I met a pro carrying a large Pelican Case full of Hassleblad plus a heavy tripod. He could barely lift it, listing noticeably to the right as he carried it around to the stock viewpoints. He seldom got more than 50 feet from his car as that was about as far as he could carry it, and cameras and lenses were way too expensive to leave unattended. 

I took away from that experience the realization; that a camera needs to be with you in order to be useful. If it gets in the way of enjoying your travels, it is time to look at other answers.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yup - that's exactly why the four thirds was born.

The full sized slr are incredible but not pocketable.

The four thirds are close to as incredible AND pocketable.

•••

Good stuff RPS - do lots of practice and read the reviews. Make sure the firmware is up to date ( that cost me some shots with an erratic AF on my Lumix point and shoot. )

Low light is a bug bear so see what works and use the flash even if sometimes you think you might not need it. take one with and one without.
The flash will eat batteries so having a couple extra helps.

I did not find the LCDs very useful and enjoy the viewfinder

that said - the point and shoot without doing much framing worked well and I just trimmed it later....that was hard for me to get used to - not framing a shot.


----------



## Kleles (Jul 21, 2009)

I am using my "two camera solution." Rather than a large(r) body and interchangeable lenses, I have two Panasonics: LX7 and ZS8 (now replaced by the ZS30). The first offers full manual control (or full Auto) and the second extended range. Easy to carry and stow, a great travel combo. Both produce fine pics on my computer and TV screens.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I've not used the Lx7 much at all and I think it's habit.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

MacDoc said:


> iMatt is very knowledgeable in the category and has helped me with my choices.


Thanks, Doc. I'll take that as an invitation to pedantry.  

You're asking for trouble (or at least confusion) by referring to it as Four Thirds. What you're actually talking about is a related but different system & lens mount called Micro Four Thirds. 

It's not nitpicking, because Four Thirds still exists even though it has been overshadowed by the Micro variant. If you don't keep them completely separate in your mind, you'll eventually wind up buying a lens that won't fit on your camera. Or maybe even a body that can't take your lenses.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

You are correct - the pedants rule in photo world.


----------

